# [SOLVED] Monster Gamelink CVA-10 HELP



## Shawn263241 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can someone help me set up my "Monster GameLink™ Component Video and Stereo Audio A/V Kit for PLAYSTATION® 3" cable? It's like a hdmi to component adapter for the PS3, but it'll run as neither.


----------



## Shawn263241 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok I just figured it out after all these months. Just had to set it up as a component cable when it was still connected via HDMI, and then swap out the cables and switch channels before the 30 second timer.


----------

